# It's snowing!!



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

Got about 1" at 9000' in Colorado and coming down pretty good. They say 1"-3" by morning. I'll get pics when I leave for work in the morning. They are about 1/2 dollar size heavy wet flakes.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

prove it


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet man i cant wait, im ready for the snowussmileyflag


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Hope you get some good pics


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

I had to leave for work early so the pics are the best I cold do, sorry. Roads were covered with slush with ice in places, which is a real PITA in my truck. Too much HP and not enough traction.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

You can keep the white stuff for a while.

I don't think I have ever seen anyone put pickets on the inside of a deck before.


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't have a garage so the ATV is parked under the end of the deck, the dogs are also allowed out onto the deck so the "fence" is to keep them from relieving themselves on top of my quad. Crude but it works.


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, that is awesome!


----------



## bsuds (Sep 11, 2008)

I live down in Golden at around 6000ft.  Hope to see some tonight.


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

Jealous on this end....snow in October...some people are SOOOO lucky!!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

It will be here soon enough Grampa


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

I was up Elk hunting around 10,000-10,500' and we got another 2" up there. Only about 1/4" at my house tho. No pics of the snow up there since it was almost dark when it started.


----------

